# Google- Ask Dr. Gott: Ulcerative colitis is common - Monterey County Herald



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ask Dr. Gott: Ulcerative colitis is common**Monterey County Herald*To provide related information, I am sending you a copy of my Health Report "*Irritable Bowel Syndrome*." Other readers who would like a copy should send a *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

